# SQL-Zertifizierung



## MichiM (16. März 2005)

Hi,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit, sich für SQL zu zertifizieren?
Das Zertifikat sollte natürlich einigermaßen anerkannt sein.

Halt eine nette Ergänzung für die Bewerbung, dass der Personalchef gleich bescheidweiß, dass auf dem Gebiet kein großer Nachlernbedarf mehr besteht. 

MfG
Michi


----------



## Nico Graichen (16. März 2005)

Hi, wie wär's damit?

http://www.microsoft.com/learning/mcp/mcdba/requirements.asp


----------

